# Cat window screen for indoor cats



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I have just found a new flat and unfortunately it is situated at a busy road. I couldn't be too choosy after calling about 40 potential landlords and hearing "no pets/cats". 

Could you please give me some advice on window cat screens or other forms of window protection.
I've googled a little and found some companies delivering ready-made products. 
Truly speaking, only "flat cats" website has been informative enough for me and I think I could assemble their net.
Looking in B&Q for DIY solutions didn't help me much either.

Does somebody have a cat window screen? Is it really cat-proof? Which one would you recommend?

Thank for advice in advance.:thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dont know if this will help you.This http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/131589-look-what-my-oh-made.html was posted a few days ago.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya i went on ebay and bought some netting and some tap and did it myself for like £10!!! really good to and strongm, have bought from a place that cost about £80 but it feel apart in a year, and mine looked better!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> hiya i went on ebay and bought some netting and some tap and did it myself for like £10!!! really good to and strongm, have bought from a place that cost about £80 but it feel apart in a year, and mine looked better!


Hi! Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I have been thinking about it too. What kind of tap did you use? I can imagine choosing netting but I have not idea what kind of tap will stick to a window frame without damaging it. Which netting did you buy and it's cat proof?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

buffie said:


> Dont know if this will help you.This http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/131589-look-what-my-oh-made.html was posted a few days ago.


Hi! Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I have been thinking about it too. What kind of tap did you use? I can imagine choosing netting but I have not idea what kind of tap will stick to a window frame without damaging it. Which netting did you buy and it's cat proof?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya i have lots of catlets.........never ever had 1 cat get out or been able to rip it downm, the tap does take paint off of the frame BUT i think you said your renting all you have to do is buy a small pot of paint and brush over it when you move out!

also keeps flies out which is mainly why i bought it as its very small they cant get in! 

i bought this tap:

Velcro Self Adhesive Sticky, 6mtrs x 20mm hook & loop W on eBay (end time 06-Dec-10 19:00:09 GMT)

windows i put about 4 of these together to make it really strong, i always put things on the window seal anyway so if i hear something fall down i can quickly check they havent ripped it down, its been up for 6months now and no one has manged to pull it down 
the one i bought from a comoany was got through 2 days after i bought it and my jumped from the upstairs bedroom, lucky he wasnt hurt could have been a broken leg/back  and it feel aprt within months and flys got in!
2 x WINDOW MOSQUITO NETTING INSECT FLY MESH NET SCREEN on eBay (end time 17-Nov-10 20:37:05 GMT)

got one of these for my patio door with the tap above, its brill we actually had it open for a bit of the summer! cost about £14 with the tap & i was quoted £350!! to have one done by a company!!!!
Fold Away Insect Instant Door Screen on eBay (end time 16-Nov-10 14:28:11 GMT)

loads more here: i always use extra tape like the one i said above
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...kw=mesh&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> hiya i have lots of catlets.........never ever had 1 cat get out or been able to rip it downm, the tap does take paint off of the frame BUT i think you said your renting all you have to do is buy a small pot of paint and brush over it when you move out!
> 
> also keeps flies out which is mainly why i bought it as its very small they cant get in!
> 
> ...


I did exactly the same, bought velcor and nets from ebay. It all coast about £40 to do all the windows.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

saxa21 said:


> I did exactly the same, bought velcor and nets from ebay. It all coast about £40 to do all the windows.


i know!!  wish i did that in the first place instead of buying out, those places earn a fortune!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Taylorbaby!
Thanks a lot for the links!!!!!!!!:thumbup: You've saved a lot of my time and money trying out different options.
Truly speaking, I don't know if I have plastic or wooden windows in the new flat but I'm sure netting + tapes will be compatible with both types.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

We made our own window guards, using metal storage grids. (The same used in c+c cages for gunea pigs!).
These are metal grid sqares about 14 x 14 inches. We joined them together overlappnig eachother and so they made one rigid strip, all joined with lots of cable ties. 
Then just used plenty of heavy duty velcro to keep the grids attached to the window frame.
Because they are metal and rigid (unlike the mozzie mesh) they seem fairly sturdy - both the cats regularly climb on them and they don't move. The holes are large so they let all the flies and moths in - which the cats really appreciate! Will try to get photos later when I get home.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i think those things stick on both, i have used it on painted wood, not plastic.

just make sure that its very strong and i put tape All the way around it not jsut in the corners, i then put tape on the actual netting and place another lot over do that a few times then stick tothe window to make sure that its really strong, i still put bottles stacks in front of windows *just in case* so if i hear one knock over i can quickly get to it but they have never got out of them or even tried actually, not like the ones i bought, they were out of them within days, they have all broke now in shreds


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

As requested, here are the pics of our set up:

Hopefully these will be in the right order: 
1) The grids look like this.
2) The whole window.
3 + 4) Grids are overlapped and cable tied together. Heavy duty sticky back velcro used to attach grids to window frame.
5) We also stuck velcro to the window itself, so that when we open the window we can secure it even further.

Fingers crossed this works...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i have to have mine smaller than that to stop flies getting in YUK!


----------

